# 85-year-old says she was strip searched at JFK



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 4, 2011)

> NEW YORK — An 85-year-old woman said Saturday that she was injured and humiliated when she was strip searched at an airport after she asked to be patted down instead of going through a body scanner, allegations that transportation security officials denied.


http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-national/20111203/US.Elderly.Woman.Strip.Search/


----------

